

Ask HN: Does growthhackers.com mean HN is fading as the marketing go-to? - hoodoof

HN used to be the go-to online community for software entrepreneurs to talk marketing shop.  Does the arrival of the software marketing focused growthhackers.com indicate the HN is no longer the go-to destination for this topic?<p>BTW I have no connection at all to growthhackers.com
======
dylanlacom
GrowthHackers is more marketing focused, while HN is more engineering focused.
While I do see overlap, I believe both serve largely separate communities.
What's really impressive is someone who can hold a conversation in both
communities.

